# Want a new vivarium for free?



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hey Hey Hey RFUK!*



*Following discussions with our friends at Terapod Vivariums They have offered to give away a brand new vivarium to THREE lucky RFUK Members!*

Relatively new to the market, Terapod vivariums have been working very hard to produce an affordable, innovative and professional flat packed vivarium that has everything you need and nothing you don't. Made from materials from sustainable, FSC certified forests, the UK manufactured vivariums incorporate intelligent features to improve practicality whilst maintaining a superior design. The vivariums are of a strong build which means they are long lasting.





*So what do you have to do to to get your hands on one of these vivariums?
*


Well, firstly, you need to tell us why you deserve one of these vivariums. So, in *no more than 20 words* you need to complete the following sentence:

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* 


The three responses deemed best by the judging panel (consisting of moderators, admin and the terapod team) will receive a vivarium.


All terapod ask is that if you win, you produce an honest review of the product and publish it on this site. They are confident they offer a great product and as part of their commitment to product development, welcome customer feedback regarding their vivariums. 
By entering the competition, you agree to producing a review of the vivarium once it has been received




*
The competition will be open for 1 month and will close on Sunday 22nd September at 11.59pm. Entries posted after that date will not be judged.*​

*The three winners will receive a vivarium of any size or colour they choose from the range on the website.​*
*Please note there is only one entry allowed per member. In the event someone posts two entries, only the first will be considered by the judges​*


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... *I'm too tight to buy one. It may not be the most exciting answer but it's definitely the most honest.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I don't want meko to win. And it'll give me ammo to persuade my landlord I can have another herp!


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... my mrs is jealous of the lizards and says she wants one of her own. Who am I to stop her?


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because...* After a few years in the hobby I have turned my *WHOLE* family into reptile & arachnid owning hobby lovers!


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... *I've been told if I buy anymore snakes I'll be living in one myself.. and I don't intend stopping buying snakes anytime soon :lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Terapod*

I have two of the three foot ones of these Vivariums and have to say that I am mightily impressed. I keep Leopard Gecko's in mine and they look fantastic.

They are so easy to assemble and put together with just the aid of a Phillips Screwdriver in less than twenty minutes from the first cut of the packging.

Kato says YAY!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

i deserve a new terapod vivarium because... i'm a young reptile keeper and need cages for my ever growing collection.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because *I got ripped off and lost £200 and the new home i had built for my poor bci


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....without one my new snake would look terribly odd.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...the only way i can enlarge my collection of reptiles is empty viv


----------



## el_kid (May 27, 2011)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because .........* My lizards are like my babies and they love shiny new things


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

_I deserve a new terapod vivarium because its my brazilian rainbow boas birthday soon and she deserves the very best!! <3_
:flrt:​


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... 

*_We took on a stray snake & would look Fandabidozi in my snakeroom.

Dan.
_


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I can't say no when people offer me unwanted or mistreated snakes, but its starting to get expensive!


----------



## lams7754 (Jul 29, 2005)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because, doesn't everybody and i am no different to anyone else.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... my corn snake deserves the best when I upgrade her vivarium!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I deserve a Terapod Vivarium because: 

I am rubbish at DIY and my snakes shouldnt suffer for my failings. They begged me to enter!


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I have just got my first snake a few days ago and already hooked! I'm looking at other snakes and lizards but the mrs says we can't afford another viv 
Yea yea I know under thumb!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Repsol said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I have just got my first snake a few days ago and already hooked! I'm looking at other snakes and lizards but the mrs says we can't afford another viv
> Yea yea I know under thumb!


...in no more than 20 words.... :whistling2:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... My rescued corn snake needs a new vivarium and he deserves the best four foot vivarium


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I would love to give my female leopard gecko who has MBD a 4ft vivarium


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

bothrops said:


> ...in no more than 20 words.... :whistling2:


I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I can't read and don't listen to instructions


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Repsol said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I can't read and don't listen to instructions


You know it's a flat pack vivarium right?

:lol2:


----------



## Jamesah1975 (May 24, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...My 9 year old son wants a Dwarf Boa and a Terapod would look so much better than a RUB.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...I always wanted to be a magician and saw people in half :no1:


----------



## Ribbit (Aug 12, 2013)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because ......... My current vivarium is 3rd hand and in need of an upgrade, but funds are tight.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because my son wants his own snake to look after and he and the snake deserve the best


----------



## jonjon59 (Aug 27, 2009)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* I only buy the best and these are the best!!!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...bothrops is a lovely Administrator.:whistling2:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...I'm starting a new uni course studying Animal Management, and I want to learn more about various species.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because then I can sell it on the classifieds and use the money for petrol to take a poor disabled moderator fishing :whistling2:


----------



## JoshyJD (Apr 11, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because you are kind and generous enough to give me one.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... Lola's seen them and is already biting my hand off for one!


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... 
I am awesome!!!









sent from my Nokia 5110 using tapatalk 4000


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because then I have plenty of time to build an awesome background in it


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because i cant talk about fight club


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because ive only just turned 14 and need to save the rest of my money for my reptiles wellbeing.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I'm sick to death of hearing about vivexotic
*


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

I deserve a Terapod Vivarium because: 

I'm not going to lie, everyone likes free stuff.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I've been a good boy this year.

Thanks Santa.

P.S I will leave a carrot out for the reindeer. The milk and mince pie is for you.


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* Turns out my new baby gecko is a descendant from Godzilla and only in 2ft viv


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....my Piper has recovered so well she deserves a shiny new house. : victory:


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Ratamahata said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... my mrs is jealous of the lizards and says she wants one of her own. Who am I to stop her?


And this is proof... here she is trying to commandeer ricos viv before we filled it...


----------



## babychessie (Sep 21, 2012)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because...*

I would love to rehome a badly treated beardie, but first year breeding leos and I don't have the funds..


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

I deserve a new terpod vivarium because vivexotic is too mainstream!


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

_I deserve a new Terapod Vivarium because..._

I would be able to take on a 'special needs' ES leopard geckos that my local reptile shop seem to have so many of..


----------



## CaseyCochrane (Jul 25, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I'm new to snake keeping, and my little corn snake is gonna need a bigger viv before long!! And I'm looking to buy more!


----------



## AnimalLucas (May 17, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* My Corn Snake won't stay small for ever.


----------



## ScaryVonHayleystine (Aug 23, 2013)

*Terapod comp*

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... im hoping to surprise my fiance with a crocodile skink or a new snake as a surprise for our anniversary


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... *

*Then I will have to fill it with something new and different from what I have :no1:*


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I will create sales by the superb write up I will give you guy and girls ££££


----------



## Meeee (Aug 15, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... *


*They are an excellent product and it’s the only way I will be able to get it past the wife.*


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... My man-thing has developed a snake fascination and I'd like to start him off with a brilliant set up.


----------



## Sian0712 (Jun 26, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...all my money is going into building an extension for my royals, they shouldn't have old vivs in a new build!


----------



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... My fiancé got me a crestie when he proposed. He deserves his first pet, a leopard gecko as thanks.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...I've been a bad, bad girl and need to be punished...oh wait...


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... 

i think my reptiles deserve the best accommodation available and i think they look pretty snazzy:2thumb:


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because a free-range boa just isn't working, he keeps lying alongside me in bed.


----------



## Lydia171 (Jul 17, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I'm the original dumb blonde (you may have heard jokes about me) and, I always have to get a "man" to build my viv's.........i'm thinking, if these terapod viv's are easy to put together,I'd manage to do it myself :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DannyDee (Nov 5, 2008)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... they dinnae grow on trees!


----------



## hawkins6685 (Aug 22, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I don't currently have a viv and want the best to start with. Would love a fire skink for it.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i deserve a new terapod vivarium because...i want to rehouse my pair of trinket rat snakes from the RUB they currently live in, to a better looking, more spacious, proper vivarium.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> i deserve a new terapod vivarium because...i want to rehouse my pair of trinket rat snakes from the RUB they currently live in, to a better looking, more spacious, proper vivarium.


20 words wilks. Tut


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... University is destroying my bank account and I would like to treat my royal!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because* I'd love to give a lovely posh home to the adult beardie who seems to have been in one of my local shops for ages with no one showing interest.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

bothrops said:


> So, in *no more than 20 words* you need to complete the following sentence:


I don't think 50% of the peeps have got the grasp here.. :bash:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok- let's try again:
i deserve a new terapod vivarium because...i want to rehouse my pair of trinket rat snakes from their RUB, to a better looking, more spacious, vivarium.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

DannyDee said:


> I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... they dinnae grow on trees!


They are trees technically


----------



## STSRoyals (Aug 24, 2012)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because *I've finally got my daughter her surprise snake after her shaving her head for charity, just need the surprise viv!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because...why not?


----------



## 6032wayne (Oct 20, 2009)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... the price of cheese has risen considerably in the past twenty years or so. Or so I'm told.
*


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I upgraded my Crestie vivs and my beardie feels jealous and neglected :lol2:


----------



## nicola1234 (Aug 9, 2010)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... Had a really rubbish year had to have our young dog pts. found out my mum has cancer

Nicola


----------



## jena rose (Aug 12, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I'd love a salmon boa they are the best!


----------



## Curahee (Nov 6, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.... I keep all my summer job money on the side in my bedroom, and my mate took it all ... ( 540€ ) :devil::censor:


No joke bredrins.


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because....I've outgrown my current home and hurt my nose typing this - posted by Shadow, ShaunIOW's Mexican Black Kingsnake


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I'm sick of being shoved on the floor, it's time for my boa to get his own bed! A Terapod!


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... It will give me a headstart in finally getting my own snake! The others all belong to my OH.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... We have a mismatching (Not walnut) vivarium, and it's driving my OCD up the wall. Save me, Terapod!


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... i'm sick of my mate with his vivexotic rubbing it in that they are the best, obviously not WOWZER :no1:


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... my leopard geckos deserve the best viv that they can get to keep them happy.


----------



## Romney (May 23, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because i need all the help i can get to kickstart my dream job


----------



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I am new to keeping reptiles but already love them! This would help me persuade my mum to own more! :flrt:


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't deserve a new Terapod Because nobody deserves something this amazing and for free :blush:, 
But I sure as hell want one.. Well you wonder why.. It's obvious, Because I am a herper I want the best,
and only the best for my family!! 

If I must write I deserve a Terapod then I deserve a Terapod Vivarium because.... 
There AMAZEBALLS! :no1: BUMDIGGITY THE BOMB ! And its free so makes my life a lot easier to remain herping and spending time with my human family also :devil: Besides wouldn't it be nice to have me posting pics to show you all my amazing Terapod! :flrt: Choose me for I am the chosen one! :whistling2:


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

exotic candy said:


> I don't deserve a new Terapod Because nobody deserves something this amazing and for free :blush:,
> But I sure as hell want one.. Well you wonder why.. It's obvious, Because I am a herper I want the best,
> and only the best for my family!!
> 
> ...


Only 5times to long


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... *i've just been made redundant, had 3 new rescues arrive in the last week, the vet bills are killing me.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because*

Hear this plea from 'Blue'
Lacking space tis true
Let me have this lovely viv
Where another snake can live !


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... My dragon spyro lives in poverty in a viv exotic, he wants a penthouse not council house #dragon #sad #poverty


----------



## andy190 (Nov 15, 2009)

*i deserve a new terapod vivarium because*

* I deserve a new terapod vivarium because .......... my snake said she wants a friend and the missus then cant say no *


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

Scottnicol said:


> Only 5times to long


Better to be long and honest than short and lie lol Seems to get me what I want in life :lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## terry2shoes (Dec 5, 2012)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... my son might stop calling my reps his if i get him his own viv. :whistling2:
*


----------



## RossWilson (Aug 26, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because, I've just sold my fishtank to fund my new adventure into keeping Reptiles for the first time & this would be a great start.


----------



## nrees21 (May 31, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I can prove even a fool can assemble these bad boys


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I know ALL your biggest secrets judges.


----------



## stephen76 (Aug 27, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because i just bought one and think two would be better


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because
...my missus is due to give birth tomorrow and won't let me get anymore vivs until new year


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Piranha72 said:


> *I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because* I'd love to give a lovely posh home to the adult beardie who seems to have been in one of my local shops for ages with no one showing interest.


Ok, second attempt (I cannot follow rules) ...

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because* I'd love to rehome the adult beardie who asks me to every time I enter my local reptile shop.

19 words :no1:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

iwantacrestie said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because
> ...my missus is due to give birth tomorrow and won't let me get anymore vivs until new year


You shouldn't keep babies in vivs mate


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

Jesterone said:


> You shouldn't keep babies in vivs mate


Aww but they thrive so well in a decent sized one :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because it would be perfect to customise with a beautiful new internal build.


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because it would be perfect to customise with a beautiful new internal build.


You mean build then demolish :whistling2:


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

iwantacrestie said:


> Aww but they thrive so well in a decent sized one :lol2:


i prefer a 64l RUB, easier to clean out, no need for nappies


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

blabble182 said:


> i prefer a 64l RUB, easier to clean out, no need for nappies


 
Ah but terapod vivs are more pleasing to look at and would hold the heat better for it


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* terapod deserve a great review !!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ratamahata said:


> You mean build then demolish :whistling2:


Haha, touché! I am not demolishing, you simply have to speculate to accumulate!


----------



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

I deserve a free terapod vivarium because my snake needs a awesome new house. He's bored in his rub


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.. Kato told me to get one, I need a project when I recover from this operation (im in hospital now) and Please?


----------



## malcolmhumphries (Aug 24, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.. Derrick the bearded dragon may have thoughts of living by the sea, but he will confess. There nothing quite as Reptilian as putting your feet up by the heat lamp and having a hopper or two for tea...:lol2:


----------



## lionessah (May 14, 2013)

I deserve a terapod because...
Just to have one viv out of over 30 that my husband built would be awesome!
:lol2:


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because..

My tetrapod deserves a terapod.


----------



## Charmingnotion (May 13, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....my boyfriend _still_ hasn't finished the vivarium for our bearded dragon that was abandoned in a fish tank for the dustbin men to take away.


----------



## Shipoopi (Jul 21, 2010)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because* this sentence has the perfect combination of wit and reptile knowledge required to win the competition.


----------



## PlecoKing (Nov 4, 2010)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* My Snake escaped my pocket at work & strangled my boss - Now I have no job :blush:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because of a new baby coming and need to stack my vivariums!


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I am 14 and its hard to get money for new vivariums and I want to start breeding rarer amphibians! :blush:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium. .... because unlike half of these, I can count to twenty.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium... because it will help me win an argument and really annoy the wife.


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

Meko said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium. .... because unlike half of these, I can count to twenty.


Lol this is true but that's also your second post and they only count the first one


Sent from iPhone


----------



## H BOMB (Jul 27, 2010)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because.....*My reptiles deserve the best!!


----------



## Africandragoncorn (Sep 16, 2012)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium*

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because i wasnt allowed reptiles growing and as such have only been keeping them for a year and a half and have much lost time to catch up on


----------



## Geckonoob (May 10, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...I would simply like to get my first snake 
*


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because ...

I've never won anything in my life. So its my time right? Can the rest of you just bog off??


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Meko said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium. .... because unlike half of these, I can count to twenty.


Haha, I noticed that too. 
Less competition!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.. I'm 15 and can't find a job making it impossible to start my collection


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... my 30ft basilisk is getting cranky in that chamber.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... apparently, keeping animals in wellies with lids made from old merkins is "weird".


----------



## coco jambo (Aug 11, 2013)

*I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because... *my wife has spent all my wages and winning one of these will make me all warm and fuzzy inside!


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* 
now all 6 kids have left home, i have time and spare cash for meeee :mf_dribble:


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* No one else is worthy! Muwahahaha


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

*I DESERVE A NEW TERAPOD VIVARIUM BECAUSE...* I'm sexy and I know it :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Scrimey said:


> *I DESERVE A NEW TERAPOD VIVARIUM BECAUSE...* I'm sexy and I know it :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:yeahright:


----------



## Mr Jingles (Sep 2, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I joined RFUK Today looking for viv ideas for my son and the Terapod is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... My girlfriend and I have just moved in together and It would look good in the room for stumpy.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... *my niece needs a 'time out' area


----------



## CyZ (Aug 30, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because*

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium. Green Tree Python's natural habitat is threatened by deforestation. Terapod is FSC certified.*


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

CyZ said:


> *I deserve a new terapod vivarium. Green Tree Python's natural habitat is threatened by deforestation. Terapod is FSC certified.*


cute ...


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because my vivs are part of my furniture and RUBS just don't go with Ikea chairs!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I want to show just how well tortoises can do in viavariums :2thumb:


----------



## snakecharmer (Nov 9, 2007)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I'm always renovating or rebuilding old/newly acquired vivs- quick and easy construction with no messing about sounds AMAZING!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... My collection is growing quick, My reps are my children now and I treat them as such. Im in :flrt:*


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I have just spent all my funds moving and decorating and would now like a snake in my life*


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I've never won anything in my life... ever!


----------



## brownfox10 (Sep 4, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...*

I will review honestly and need a vivarium as just started collage (begginer). By begginer I mean as a herp man.


----------



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... *in a deep throaty voice* I'm Batman....


----------



## ukserpents (Oct 22, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because my reptiles require the right size vivarium a to lead a happy life and I would be able to care for them better.


----------



## archeressleo (Jul 24, 2012)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....*

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....i have introduced my grandchildren to reptiles ,and now they want something of their own ,This would be great start .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because: *Actually,* I* don't, but Fido the plated lizard does; his current set-up is nowhere near good enough for him! :2thumb:


----------



## Tuned (Sep 8, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I want to start a reptile collection with good conditions for my snakes


----------



## rhys_d (Apr 17, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because....ive been told by the missus i cant buy any more but winnings differant right?


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I have very high taste, and I'm not about to change my ways now!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...the missus' cats take up my bed and I need somewhere to sleep


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* what better way to get my 7 year old son interested in this great hobby?


----------



## raptor89 (Oct 7, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... i want to introduce my kids to the scene and what better way then with the best product!


----------



## rob_garrison (Oct 28, 2009)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...*

Well..... Er....???.... Why don't I deserve a new terapod vivarium????:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## HoggyFan (May 14, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I would like to surprise the mrs with a new vivarium for our anniversary but cant afford one.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...I'm going to Trinidad next month and need vivariums for the animals I will hopefully (legally) bring back.

Come on guys, give these critters a home :2thumb: (this isn't part of my sentence.......right??)

Dave


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Vivvy*

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I am just getting into breeding, and need to acquire the best houses for my breeders, they are my pride and joy:flrt:


----------



## Laureneve (Sep 5, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I would like to set up a reptile boarding but desperately need equipment.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... you dont want to see my poor snakes confined to RUBs forever, do you? :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because i need cheering up big time


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.. Well, i dunno really but it will give me somewheer to house my next 'accidental' purchase lol

*


----------



## welshdean (Oct 10, 2010)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I want to give my little friend somewhere to enjoy the rest of his life, in a nice new viv .


----------



## Lydia171 (Jul 17, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarim becase......*I'm the original dumbest blonde......need a viv I can build myself..........maybe :whistling2:.









*ok,my first entry had more than 20 words-hence this new entry :lol2:.* I did mention I'm dumb before..........:bash:.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* 

When I look on their website no pictures will show and I want to see what it looks like!! :lol2:


----------



## Little Beardie (Oct 16, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because i just got one a few days ago and would love a free one :whistling2:


----------



## Guy_Brooks (Apr 10, 2010)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* I never win a bloody thing and it is about time :lol2:!


----------



## mintohardbottle (Jul 7, 2010)

i deserve a new terapod vivarium because...I broke my back when i was 19 leaving me paralyzed from chest down, im going for the sympathy vote


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...

'rescued British reptiles that come into the wildlife centre I volunteer with would feel at home until release in one!'


----------



## geckoboy92 (Dec 21, 2008)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I am passionate about reptiles and would love to start breeding projects.


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...*

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... i am an apprentice on less then minimum wage, I rent my own place and struggle to buy reptile equipment.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> *I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...*
> 
> When I look on their website no pictures will show and I want to see what it looks like!! :lol2:


This means your using Internet Explorer. Although our site should work on this browser, we've got a lazy web designer! 

Please please please download chrome or Firefox and have a much happier online experience. You really don't know what you're missing!


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 10, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.... I'm simply awesome, that is all, no sob stories, no BS just a whole load of awesomeness. :2thumb:


----------



## MoonSand (Aug 5, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... Someone has to win one and I never win anything so it must be my turn! Please please please please


----------



## danny storm (Dec 2, 2009)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because ........ 

my pets deserve only the best, and its all about the kids, and world peace, and RFUK rocks.


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.. snake was ill, snake now healed, deserves better, thanks very much. the end.


----------



## Coconutter (Mar 30, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I'm a student but still want to do the best for my babies :2thumb:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* It's mine, you understand? Mine, mine! All mine! Go, go, go! Mine, do you hear me? Out, out, out! Mine, etc


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because my beardie cant swim, the fish object to sharing their tank and the purple frogs want somewhere cool to party.


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* at the end of the day, I am awesome:whistling2:


----------



## Jor1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because the last thing I won was a fancy dress competition dressed as darth maul when I was ten.


----------



## eatit (Sep 13, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...having recently become a snake lover, the life of Brian my python, will be forever comfortable and luxurious.*


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...* Just because *shrugs*


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...*your so kind you want my huge boy monty the leo to win because everybody loves monty :flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Some excellent entries so far!


Just a couple more days before the competition is closed whilst we decide who are going to be the lucky winners/reviewers of the terapod vivariums.


Get those last minute entries in!


: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Fry (Jul 9, 2012)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because*....I have only just purchased my first reptile(s) and RFUK is responsible for making me want more. :2thumb:


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

OOOOOO ends tomorrow!

Excited, actually got butterflies... What is my life  :whistling2:


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Just so you are all aware, we're going to let the admins pick the winners of this competition to keep it fair and square :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Remember if you don't win make yourself feel better and buy a stack of Terapod's or two 

Good luck everyone, in our eyes you all deserve a free Terapod

And to the lucky winners, remember that we want a review or post about your new vivarium and pictures would be awesome! 

*Good luck from everyone at Terapod! :2thumb:
*


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Only 2 days remaining.. dun dun dun... :2thumb:



Terapod said:


> Just so you are all aware, we're going to let the admins pick the winners of this competition to keep it fair and square :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Remember if you don't win make yourself feel better and buy a stack of Terapod's or two
> 
> ...


 
I think I should have one anyway for being supportive of the Terapod family by pointing out the mistake in your html... ok that doesn't sound as nice as I actually meant it.. but I meant it with all the nice-ness in my heart haha


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

jessiejosh2013 said:


> Only 2 days remaining.. dun dun dun... :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 words


----------



## BeagleJimmy (Oct 24, 2012)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I'm poor


----------



## Beardies4pets (Sep 20, 2013)

*I deserve a Terapod vivarium because....*

I deserve a terapod vivarium because.... I have recently rescued an ill bearded dragon and he really needs a bigger vivarium for his own important recovery


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Far2lively said:


> 20 words


Haha my original one still stands :2thumb:


----------



## Melmunro (Feb 23, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... im a sixteen year old who is trying to get her reptiles the best vivariums because they deserve it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because...I am a young reptile keeper with an ever expanding collection as my love for these animals expands aswell. Plus my snake would love a new home!:2thumb:


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

BeagleJimmy said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because I'm poor


Your profile picture of your dog and this statement match far too well! :2thumb:


----------



## Lydia171 (Jul 17, 2013)

jessiejosh2013 said:


> Only 2 days remaining.. dun dun dun... :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw,thanks :2thumb:.......pictures,review,no problem.......


----------



## DaveSB (Mar 9, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... my Leopard Gecko deserves home that is stylish and both he and I enjoy.


----------



## FrauJessJess (May 5, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... I'm saving for a flat and I want to engage my newest passion, reptiles.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

I deserve a terapod vivarium because, My toddler has stolen one of mine for his toys


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

LolaBunny said:


> I deserve a terapod vivarium because, My toddler has stolen one of mine for his toys
> 
> [URL=http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp25/EmoBabySammy_x/null_zpsd64fa0d9.jpg]image[/URL]


That's actually a really good idea. I hadn't thought of that for toy storage! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## suew10uk (Sep 19, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because... to give her the best start in her new home.*


*susan*


----------



## brownfox10 (Sep 4, 2013)

i cant wait any longer lol:lol2:


----------



## Insane (Jan 9, 2013)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because my new Eastern Indigo Snake said he wont come and live with me in nothing less than a Terrapod!


----------



## brownfox10 (Sep 4, 2013)

O not another 11 hours


----------



## brownfox10 (Sep 4, 2013)

...?  waited all day and night


----------



## brownfox10 (Sep 4, 2013)

Who won and how do we tell?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

brownfox10 said:


> Who won and how do we tell?


Eager beaver 

Usually the closing date for the competition means it's judging time. And sometimes that takes a few days


----------



## Lydia171 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jesterone said:


> Eager beaver
> 
> Usually the closing date for the competition means it's judging time. And sometimes that takes a few days


Days :gasp:.......................


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Closed for judging.

The winners will be announced shortly!




:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Update:

Sorry for all those that noticed this update and thought it was the announcement of the winners. It's not.


I just wanted to say, apologies for the slight delay in announcing the winners. There were so many entries that judging the winners is taking slightly longer than hoped.

Please rest assured the winners will be announced very shortly and on this thread (so no need for anymore pm's! :whistling2


Watch this space!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry about the delay guys. With so many excellent entries it was really tough to call the winners.

We shortlisted our favourite entries and sent the short list to the sponsors. After a very tough decision making process, the winners are here! (Judges decision is final and no correspondence will be entered into etc etc)


So thanks to our very very generous sponsors at Terapod three lucky RFUK members will shortly be receiving a brand new vivarium each!



So, in no particular order, without further ado, the winners of a Terapod Pro vivarium of their choice to review are:


























drum roll please.....
















*awh with:

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because i cant talk about fight club!
*

*meefloaf with:

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because the missus' cats take up my bed and I need somewhere to sleep!*


*Revobuzz with:

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because my tetrapod deserves a terapod!
*



:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:




Many Many congratulations to the winners, and commiserations to those that didn't win this time round.

However - don't despair - RFUK and Terapod are already working on the next competition which will be announced shortly! :2thumb: Damn, we're good to you!


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Well done you lucky buggers! Now who wants to sell me one???


----------



## Insane (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations well done


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats guys! :2thumb:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations ! :no1:


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

congrats guys


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations guys, well deserved


----------



## Lydia171 (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats :2thumb:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Congratulations.:no1:


----------



## rubberbum (Nov 30, 2008)

*i deserve a new Terapod*

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because my reptiles deserve the best homes available and that happens to be the new Terapod vivarium!:2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

rubberbum said:


> I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because my reptiles deserve the best homes available and that happens to be the new Terapod vivarium!:2thumb::notworthy:


I deserve to not recieve notifications to my email when folk are trying to enter a competition that ended days ago.



Bah. More than twenty words.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

rubberbum said:


> I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because my reptiles deserve the best homes available and that happens to be the new Terapod vivarium!:2thumb::notworthy:


you don't deserve anything because you can't read


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i never win anything


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

first thing i've won in years


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

wow its that long since i won anything i still cant believe it 

thanks to those that organised this comp and terapod vivariums
look forward to getting a new viv then will need to think what to fill it with


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## readingsnakes1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....i would like one to put a new herp in for research purposes for uni next year!


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

readingsnakes1 said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....i would like one to put a new herp in for research purposes for uni next year!


Dude.... really?

the competition closed like a week ago and the winners have been announced


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

readingsnakes1 said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....i would like one to put a new herp in for research purposes for uni next year!



When you do go to uni, the best advice I can give you is that you *always read the question!*


----------



## Romney (May 23, 2013)

readingsnakes1 said:


> I deserve a new terapod vivarium because.....i would like one to put a new herp in for research purposes for uni next year!



Erm...


----------



## rob_garrison (Oct 28, 2009)

Er...... Dude..... This one ended days ago!:whistling2: 3 people won!


I did not! :lol2:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

My prize arrived yesterday easy to put together and a great quality just need to decide what to put in it .............


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

awh said:


> My prize arrived yesterday easy to put together and a great quality just need to decide what to put in it .............


Can't imagine any Vivarium being hard to put together lol it's 5 pieces of wood and 2 sheets of glass 

Put a rosy boa in it! Love those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

You'd be surprised how many people struggle to assemble something as simple as a vivarium! 



Far2lively said:


> Can't imagine any Vivarium being hard to put together lol it's 5 pieces of wood and 2 sheets of glass
> 
> Put a rosy boa in it! Love those
> 
> ...


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

Far2lively said:


> Can't imagine any Vivarium being hard to put together lol it's 5 pieces of wood and 2 sheets of glass
> 
> Put a rosy boa in it! Love those
> 
> ...


some flat pack stuff including vivs are hard to put uo and and a viv does have 7 bits of wood


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

awh said:


> some flat pack stuff including vivs are hard to put uo and and a viv does have 7 bits of wood


Never found anything flat packed hard to put together, not all viva have 7 pieces of wood either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nevi (Aug 26, 2013)

*I deserve a new terapod vivarium because*;
I'd like to expand my reptile collection and give rescued reptiles a home.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Nevi said:


> *I deserve a new terapod vivarium because*;
> I'd like to expand my reptile collection and give rescued reptiles a home.


:lol2: good luck I think you can win it :no1:


----------



## rob_garrison (Oct 28, 2009)

Nevi said:


> *I deserve a new terapod vivarium because*;
> I'd like to expand my reptile collection and give rescued reptiles a home.


Sorry dude but this comp ended ages ago!


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

Nevi said:


> *I deserve a new terapod vivarium because*;
> I'd like to expand my reptile collection and give rescued reptiles a home.


Bit late...


----------



## Nevi (Aug 26, 2013)

My bad!


----------



## Mikedan1960 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Mike dan new viv*

I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because my uromastyx derserves the best and the Terapod viv will suit him best.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Mikedan1960 said:


> I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because my uromastyx derserves the best and the Terapod viv will suit him best.


You don't deserve a thing.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Mikedan1960 said:


> I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because my uromastyx derserves the best and the Terapod viv will suit him best.


Congratulations you are the winner


----------



## rob_garrison (Oct 28, 2009)

Mikedan1960 said:


> I deserve a new Terapod vivarium because my uromastyx derserves the best and the Terapod viv will suit him best.


People..............Please STOP entering this competition!



In fact, I've got a new competition.
It's called...... See who can not enter the free terapod viv competition and check the end date before posting anything!

The winner gets a free one of these....:no1:


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Who cares who is still entering it?? I just find it funny How can something like that bother you hahaha, oh dear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

